# half angora ferret kits, almost 4 weeks now.



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

what you think?

Hob 1 on the left, the Jill in the middle and Hob2 on the right..





































Jills lovely markings


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics. Beautiful kits.

Whats the above reply all about??


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

very cute indeed


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

i really really like that jill is she spoken for


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Great pics. Beautiful kits.
> 
> Whats the above reply all about??


 
What reply? =)


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

chickens4ever05 said:


> i really really like that jill is she spoken for


she is staying here im affraid, i will be breeding her to a full angora hob next year =D

unless you wanna give me £150


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

i willlet her stay with you bobbie :whistling2:

got some angora crosses due mysefl soon


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

are they 3/4s?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh there gorgeous :flrt: no room for ferrets at the moment but in the future I will have them again I used to have lots when I lived at home with the parents use to help with the local rescue.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww they are lovely, we got 5 at the moment that are all getting on a bit. Not sure if we will get any more yet after these.


----------

